# Backyard Riders



## ligoleth (Sep 9, 2011)

So, what's with the distaste for backyard riders?
I get not liking backyard BREEDERS, but riders?

Every time I see the word mentioned, it seemed to be in an ill light, almost as if those who ride for pleasure are seemingly not good enough, or not as worth their salt as those who show, or are commercial. 

I'm a backyard rider, yes. I don't care for shows, I don't care for the snobbery that can come attached to shows. Does this make me a poor horseman?

Backyard riders can be just as good at what they do, even if they don't show.


----------



## Mercy98 (Jul 25, 2013)

Deschutes said:


> So, what's with the distaste for backyard riders?
> I get not liking backyard BREEDERS, but riders?
> 
> Every time I see the word mentioned, it seemed to be in an ill light, almost as if those who ride for pleasure are seemingly not good enough, or not as worth their salt as those who show, or are commercial.
> ...


I'm a backyard rider....and I wouldn't want it any other way!! You are a horseman if you care for your horse...not it you care about what you look like!!


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm a backyard rider.


----------



## Kyro (Apr 15, 2012)

As much as I've ever seen the word used, I agree - it's usually said describing a stereotypical bad rider. A person who thinks she knows everything about horses but actually knows little, therefor making lots of mistakes..that in turn make us horse people cringe. Say, riding with saddles that don't fit, having no-idea on how to correctly ride and mostly, being in denial about their faults. I guess the term 'backyard' just suited the description and other people in turn started to use it in this negative light. But why change that? Let people use it as negative (if they stop using that, they'll think of some other word anyway).. you could always refer to yourselves as hobby-riders or horsewomen or whatever pleases you  just my opinion.. though I know I might get some hate for saying this. 

Personally, I just say what they are: riders. Or horsemen/women if they are kind, good and well-infomed people. I could be called a backyard rider aswell, as I just ride for fun atm and don't take lessons every week. Though, I prefer just being called a hobby-rider or to not lable myself anything at all.

Yet, I'm not american and maybe don't know much about it. Sorry in advance if that's the case.


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

I've always been more interested in trail riding than in showing, but I would like to do some local fun shows when I do get another horse. I think it's a good exposure for the horse, it can be nice to have a goal to shoot for (and that helps some people improve their riding), but I will never be able to do the ultra-serious circuits some folks do. If I didn't have a full-time career, MAYBE I'd take up more showing with miniatures. But as of now horses are my relaxation time


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

I am a professional rider. I have many friends who just want to hack out and enjoy their horse, I have nothing against them at all.


----------



## dkb811 (Oct 15, 2013)

I pleasure ride on our acreage at home and occasionally haul out to trails. Guess that makes me a backyard rider. So be it, makes me happy!


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

I've not heard the expression before, but I guess in the UK we would call such riders "happy hackers"  I'm proud to be a happy hacker, I do also enjoy the odd outing but hacking and riding with friends is where the real joy is for me.


----------



## TurkishVan (Feb 11, 2013)

This is the first time I've heard that term, actually. I would imagine it mainly applies to those people that are seen as bad riders. Of course, what is considered "bad" is pretty subjective. 

Personally, I associate the terms "cowboy/cowgirl" with some not-so-great riders. It just so happens that the people in my area consider themselves cowgirls/cowboys, and treat their horses like crap, so it became a word that I don't use very often. If someone is a good rider, I tell them they're a good rider. If they're not a good rider, then I say nothing.  Always makes me cringe though, when I hear someone using these terms for a rider that rides like crap. Cowboys and cowgirls were supposed to be good horseman. The terms have become so common that they've been cheapened. But again, just my opinion.

Most of the people in my area don't go to shows, although it is somewhat common to ride in a parade or take your horse to some sort of gaming event at a rodeo. Those that show around here are pretty down to earth, and they're just as likely to go on a trail ride as ride in a competition.


----------



## kenda (Oct 10, 2008)

I've never heard that term before, however, I would suggest that if we are to draw a parallel between backyard breeders and backyard riders, than the term refers to people who treat there horses as dispensable, who have no idea about saddle fit, proper nutrition, horse and rider safety, horse health, and riding in a way that does not harm the horse, in the same way that a backyard breeder is not necessarily explicitly anyone who breeds a horse in their backyard, but rather someone who will breed just because they have a horse with reproductive organs, and doesn't provide proper vet care and nutrition, genetic testing as necessary, or consider the marketability or future of the resulting foal.


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

I'm a back yard rider and proud owning horses aren't about all the shows and fancy stuff you love what you love!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I've never heard the term before, I wonder how it is used...if it is another word for a Happy Hacker, Thanks Clava, then to me it is a compliment, because I admire people who trail ride. Just at the moment I am ring or arena bound, because I am too scared to ride out and about in an environment where anything could happen.

People who ride and enjoy their horses safely are fine by me, be they showing, hunting, endurance, or trail riders all good.

If Back yard rider is like back yard breeder, and they went to the auction and bought a 14hh stick insect for 300 pound Uncle Jeb to ride, and a mean as all heck pony for the kids, so they can learn together. They don't have a stitch of tack that fits right, and are proud of it, that would be my back yard rider!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Never heard the term before, and I'm well into my third decade of owning horses.

Used to show, but got out of it. Have been a trail rider ever since and prefer it over the show ring, but nobody I've met outside the ring has ever used the term 'backyard rider' to denote someone who rides like garbage.

Since I've been out of the show scene a lot of years, maybe that's a term they're using now. Still, if you don't hang out with cutthroat ribbon chasers, why do you care what they think of you? That's a waste of time and energy on people who simply don't matter in your life.


----------



## ligoleth (Sep 9, 2011)

I have seen it a couple times, and what prompted me to write this was actually that Western Dressage thread that you posted in, Golden Horse. 

The OP stated something along the lines of, when guessing its purpose, "Maybe it will prompt back yard riders to improve their skills?"

As said before, I myself am a supposed back yard rider, however, I would prefer applicable life experience to better my skills instead of relying on a person to tell me whether or not I did good. I still take lessons, I ride when I can. I may even partake in a local show for fun, or for the experience and insight, but I don't think I will ever be a show driven person.

I just think in general that the discrimination on what people do with their skills is really tedious, and annoying.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

I haven't heard the term backyard riders before. I am a trail rider and have had some feel the same way about us. "Oh. You're just a trail rider."

I'm generalizing but there are show people that feel that they are better because they show. Trail riders are a lower class to them. It may be due to competing. Trail riders aren't competing so doing it is lesser than doing shows. 

Do what makes you happy. If it bothers others, oh well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Deschutes said:


> I have seen it a couple times, and what prompted me to write this was actually that Western Dressage thread that you posted in, Golden Horse.


:rofl: Shows how a phrase can touch a nerve with some, while others, (me) never really picked up on it..

I guess, there was a girl at the clinic, has a young horse, has ridden all her life, but never had lessons, I guess she would be a backyard rider. She has always enjoyed her horses, they are obviously well cared for and loved from her descriptions, and the mare she had with her looked good, from a care point of view. when she was under saddle though, she goes inverted, head up, back down, strung out and always rushing, because her rider had no idea how to make her be anything else. The pair of them have been happy so far, and I guess if she had never come to the clinic she would of continued as she was. Now she has a new agenda, she wants to be able to ride her horses differently, she may never show, but she wants to improve.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

I refer to what you do as a "pleasure rider" or "general rider". Nothing wrong with that at all! Not everyone has to show 

The term "back yard rider" to me means someone who doesn't care to know anything about how to properly do things. People who don't care that their tack doesn't fit, their horses feet are in bad shape and feeding low quality feed that does more harm then good.

Then the people who don't show and just enjoy their horses at home or on trails or wherever are Pleasure Riders. That is how I have always heard to it being called anyway.


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

PS Maybe I should have posted this in GH's thread.


----------



## Ale (May 8, 2013)

I am proud and happy to be a backyard rider at this time. I am not ready to show, therefore I literally ride in my friends backyard where Dixie is living. We ride around the dirt roads through the housing community. I trail ride, I mess around with little jumps, I set up old oil barrels and spin around them. I pretend to have shows and prance around. I ride facing the wrong way. But in no way does this make me or anyone else like me a bad rider. We do just as much work as anyone else. We love our horses just as much as anyone else. So whomever wants to use the term backyard rider as a bad thing can kiss my hoof


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Never hear the term. 

I've invited several trail riders (non-competitive) to come check cattle or come along as I change water, check/fix fence, etc. As long as their horses are well-behaved and fit enough, we've had fun together.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Backyard riders? Never heard the term, although it doesn't sound derogatory like the breeders. I think most people are backyard riders, although I do show and all that, my horses are home and I ride in the backyard, well pasture, well trails actually.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Anyone that has enough nerve to get on the back of a 1000 lbs of muscle that can run 40 mph is a horseman in my book.


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Hmmm....I just call them morons.

But know what you mean, they are the ones looked at oddly, as if you do comment on something wrong, which could be bridle/saddle fit, or their horse is dead lame, they look at you and give 100 reasons why you don't know what you are talking about.

And top it with "my friend/cousin/brother's 2nd wife's BIl's aunt's grandfather" said to do it this way and he has had horses all his life too so there.

Yep. And been doing it wrong all his life.

I trail ride, when I ride, which isn't much now at all. Age and weight and health are taking a toll on me.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Backyard riders fuel the horse economy, I want everyone who can swing it, to be on a horse, if it's in their backyard, great! If they are doing things wrong, unless they are imbeciles, they will find help.


----------



## littlebird (Jan 22, 2014)

I am surprised so many have never heard the term "backyard rider!" I've seen it many times. It means someone who keeps their horses at home and rides in their backyard. Similar to how backyard breeder originally meant someone who breeds at home. 

Backyard rider has become a negative term for a number of different reasons. People who ride in their own backyard are not part of a boarding community (outsiders), often do all the work themselves and are stretched thin because of this (center aisle in barn not swept, gate with rusted hinges that needs to be replaced), possibly stretched thin financially, does not have the opportunity/inclination to take regular lessons (ignorant), and can wear whatever they want to ride because they're at home which has given them a reputation for looking slovenly/being unsafe (shorts and slippers and pajamas, possibly no helmet, tack that doesn't match). 

This is not to say that any of this is true, the term backyard riders has evolved to refer to a stereotype.


----------



## jackboy (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm glad to ride trails I never want to show and I thankGod I don't board my horses are home where they belong not off somewhere else with who knows around them


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

I much prefer the UK "Happy Hackers" which I feel are people who care for their horses, enjoy just riding rather than competing. 

Oddly enough, since I have retired, I see masses of horses, obviously well cared for in a sense that they are well fed, and tended daily but, where I walk the dogs, acres of brilliant walking/ riding ground, I see very few hoof prints from anyone riding over the area yet, there are at least five or six places with multiple horses within a couple of miles.


----------



## tinaev (Dec 2, 2012)

I've never heard the term but I am a backyard rider. 

Rio and I walk and trot along the same 3 mile loop in our "neighborhood". All the roads dead end and I do not own a truck or trailer. So we hang out around the house and just have a good time together. No doubt if serious riders ever saw us they'd be horrified since I have never taken a lesson and know just enough to be dangerous. Thank you, Google and Horse Forum!

But you know what? Never once have any of the serious riders I've met acted disparagingly towards me at all. I have always been met with kindness and offers of help. They let me borrow a saddle and bridle to find out if he was trained to ride, given advice on barefoot vs boots, and over all been very supportive of little, fat me and my cranky, old man brown horse. Who wouldn't you know, isn't nearly so cranky anymore so I reckon I can't be doing all that bad!


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

I think "backyard rider" implies someone who has never taken lessons. The way I see it, there are 3 parts to being a rider:

1. Staying on.
2. Getting the horse to do what you want.
3. Doing 1 and 2 without hurting the horse. 

If you never take lessons and you have a tolerant horse, you might never get to #3. That's the problem with "backyard riders." It doesn't literally mean someone who rides in their backyard.


----------



## They Call Me Pete (Oct 27, 2009)

Well til the have a class in a show that I can have a beer,bbq and ride with my kids I'll stay"in the back yard"  Now my girls have done lessons for 5+ years and are darn good riders form what other people say.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I've never heard the term before but to me it denotes the bulk of riders who are "happy hackers". I know of many who have no interest in showing for various reasons but that's not to say they don't have nicely trained horses. At one horseshow a farmer, an older fellow and a 13 yr old lad showed up with a big bay, a mixed breed with lots of draft. The kid entered an open jumping class. He didn't have "show attire". The farmer was in coveralls. When the kid entered the ring, that bay's coat shone like I've never seen. This was a tough jumping course and the kid and that bay flew flawlessly and won the class. And continued to do so all summer. The kid had started out as a horse crazy kid, a happy hacker.


----------



## equinesnfelines (Feb 1, 2014)

in the backyard (10 acres of woods), in the sideyard (soon to be riding pen), in the front yard (tight figure 8's around trees are cool), bareback, barefoot and sometimes in shorts! yep--i must be a "backyard rider"! but if i took the time for a full groom and tack up i would have no time to ride--working 6-7 long nights a week s***s! LOL! ride when you can where you can--just ride!


----------



## EquiiAlex (Sep 28, 2013)

I'm a backyard rider too, I have never entered a show and don't care to. I just like having fun with my horse, ribbons and winning isn't important to me.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

when i have dealt with "snobby" show people i just smile. I know their horse won't ignore the dog that just jumped under their horse and tried to attack it, or ignore the semi truck that just blew past us going 15 over the speed limit. I dont see their horse calmly walking under the freeway or galloping up a steep incline and be agile enough to pick their way through cactus and rocks at the same time. I also dont see their horse jumping ditches, crossing streets and walking through a drive through, dealing with random shopping carts in the way, and teenagers on dirt bikes or quads shooting past them revving their engines. My mare has done all that and more and not even batten an eye, while theirs have nearly died of an heart attack because of the puddle it almost stepped in (this is in reference with some snotty barrel racers, and arabian show barns i have encountered). Im a trail rider and back yard rider and proud of it. I would LIKE to show but im not there yet XD!


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

KigerQueen said:


> when i have dealt with "snobby" show people i just smile.* I know their horse won't ignore the dog that just jumped under their horse and tried to attack it, or ignore the semi truck that just blew past us going 15 over the speed limit. I dont see their horse calmly walking under the freeway or galloping up a steep incline and be agile enough to pick their way through cactus and rocks at the same time. I also dont see their horse jumping ditches, crossing streets and walking through a drive through, dealing with random shopping carts in the way, and teenagers on dirt bikes or quads shooting past them revving their engines.* My mare has done all that and more and not even batten an eye, while theirs have nearly died of an heart attack because of the puddle it almost stepped in (this is in reference with some snotty barrel racers, and arabian show barns i have encountered). Im a trail rider and back yard rider and proud of it. I would LIKE to show but im not there yet XD!


Both my show horses have done all that and more except for going through a drive through or dealing with shopping carts. I'm located far to rural for that. Oh and we don't have cactus this far north lol. They will even stand quietly while a train blasts by 20 feet away.

One of my mares actually will race quads and dirt bikes :lol:


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

Yes but the people in question dont trail ride and their horses horse their minds at silly things BY the arena. As said, that was directed and the overly snobby people XD!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

At one show I was amazed at the cookie cutter horses. It soon became apparent that these horses came from the same show barn and that was all the riders were interested in. From the warm up ring to the classes not one of them smiled at anyone or extended a warm "good afternoon". One husband dutifully saddled his wife's horse and instead of giving her a leg up, he produced a small step ladder which she used. In the meantime the horse was grabbing everything he could showing his displeasure. The horse was over padded so the judge will think the horse is moving with a rounded back, which was very uncomfortable for the horse. Judges aren't that stupid. Anyway. about half way into the second time around the ring the rider asked for a canter and it suddenly turned into a rodeo. That big horse could buck. The rider got it under control, back to the stall, unsaddled, loaded up and went home. They'd travelled 250mi to attend this show, for 5 min in the warm up ring. Why do I think hubby spent a week on the couch and the trainer got a huge blast.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

0.0 Wow. Ummm i cant even. There is a reason my fiance refuses to show in judged events. He will only do speed because the performance is between you and the time clock. I would like to do SOME showing but i may have to "barrow" his paint XD (horse LOVES to jump and is a tall natural jumper. I can see him doing hunter over fences... If he behaves -_-'). But the riders and he judges are getting more and more weird. Once upon a time a ribbon meant something. Now its breeding and politics.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

You know whats funny, riders who mostly ride at home I have come to find are better riders. A lot of riders who stay at home are very pro-active at becoming better riders from teaching themselves, posting videos and pictures-advice. I have full respect for riders who ride at home.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I love teaching kids and have travelled to places where the kids have their own horses. After three or four lessons with the beginnings of a good foundation, I will tell the parents that she (usually a she) just needs to get out now and put miles on her horse and to call me if she runs in to difficulties. This always surprises the parents as they've been led to believe the kids should be having weekly lessons, that that's where they do their riding. I like to stress the fun part of it too, like teaching how to swing up bareback.


----------

